# Romney is the MAN



## grind4it (Oct 4, 2012)

Is it just me or did my boy Romney just hand Obama his ass?


----------



## StoliFTW (Oct 4, 2012)

i think its just you.. but you're from Texas so no worries xD


----------



## Jada (Oct 4, 2012)

Romney is racist ! Doesn't give a shit about the poor just the rich .L-)


----------



## grind4it (Oct 4, 2012)

Damn! Looks like the music just stopped and everybody is looking at me. 

Fuck it; I stand behind the statement. Romney is making excellent points and Obama's got NOTHING!!

I hope we can agree to disagree


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 4, 2012)

fuck romney and obama..bring billy boy back


----------



## Yaya (Oct 4, 2012)

Romney is the man..ur right


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 4, 2012)

lol, it's just you


----------



## Hollywood72 (Oct 4, 2012)

grind4it said:


> Is it just me or did my boy Romney just hand Obama his ass?



No!!!
I hate Obama but he owned Romney. There couldn't be a worse choice to run against Obama. Romney is truly a dumb person and he hurt himself tonight, unfortunately.


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 4, 2012)

In tonight's debate Romeny won hands down.  Obama spent all night looking at his shoe laces while Romney literally schooled him.  This was the most upside down debate in many years.  History will record Romney as the winner.  It wasn't even close.

So Grind it wasn't you.  Anyone who actually watched it (including Dems) saw it the same as you.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 4, 2012)

this country has no real leaders..The president is just a sales men selling u some bullshit kinda like pinnacle..The real leaders of the country are behind closed doors u never see them or elect them.How important can a president be if u can replace him in 4 years..Come on people its a big shit sandwich and we all gotta take a bite


----------



## biggerben692000 (Oct 4, 2012)

I haven't been able to vote for quite some time....but I'm so far to left it sometimes looks like I'm on the right!


----------



## DJ21 (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow very surprised in this thread, lots of lost and ignorant folks. I'm surprised Si! So surprised, I mean shit you people are smart, basically chemists and medical experts with the knowledge on substances and dosages you post about everyday and can't figure out what obama is trying to do to America!? Makes no sense!

Americans as a whole, not you people, not middle class, not the rich, Americans in a whole, must realize and stop being so ignorant and REALIZE if obama gets re-elected, we are on our way to another depression, not a 08' boom, A DEPRESSION, we will hit hyper inflation. It's simple math, the obama administration is approving the spending of money we don't have and not creating revenue. The debt is literally insane how it is rising everyday and how OUR DOLLAR WILL BE WORTHLESS IF WE KEEP ON THIS PATH!

That is my opinion, everyone can vote for who they want, but if obama gets re-elected. I'm just gonna pray and hope for the best, prepare for the worst. But I hope everyone realize's the truth of obama's intentions and not believe his promises that are lies.



grind4it said:


> Damn! Looks like the music just stopped and everybody is looking at me.
> 
> Fuck it; I stand behind the statement. Romney is making excellent points and Obama's got NOTHING!!
> 
> I hope we can agree to disagree



Stand your ground man. We have freedom for the time being unless obama gets re-elected! Obamacare will be our first step to socialism!


----------



## tanuki (Oct 4, 2012)

Since I live in a blue state, I'm wasting my vote on Gary Johnson.

I hope Romney beats Dhimmi Carter II. I hoped Kerry would beat Shrub in 2004.


----------



## DJ21 (Oct 4, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> fuck romney and obama..bring billy boy back


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 4, 2012)

This shit is so funny to me....watched 4 minutes of that debate and had to shut it off....I can't handle hearing so much bullshit blah blah fukin blah....these are the two worse candidates we could have....its choose between the two worst pieces shit....sorry but there is not a whole lot office hope  being provided either one of these jackwagons.


----------



## SuperBane (Oct 4, 2012)

What's funny as Fuck is where I work. Nothing but a majority of republicans (for good reason) rednecks and racists. The first thing I hear from a group of them this morning is them talking about how stupid Romney looked in the debates.

I could point you to some good reading material but why bother? 
Bundy has a clue.
The rest of you kids continue to play pickle in the middle with this dempublican Bullshit. 

Pick a side that supports your agenda as a person -_- 

Because if you aren't in the right tax bracket and you vote republican ..... Lol.

Fuckin Bundy. That's some real talk. It is easier to put the fix in on a few then a majority that is why the so called electoral college elects a president. 

This thread is too funny.
SI oh good lord.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 4, 2012)

I touch myself while thinking about running my fingers thru Romney's hair. It's so romantic.


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 4, 2012)

Even the San Francisco Examiner said Romney virtually destroyed Obama, so did James Carville, Chris mathews and Michael Moore... all left wing democrats....  

So yes, Romney won the first debate hands down in the opinion of both leading democrats and the media.

I haven't seen a single review yet that said Obama even stood his ground.

Of course some of you may have seen it differently.

I am a social liberal and a fiscal conservative (an Independent ) and if we don't change the direction we are headed in your kids and grandkids will never experience the America you grew up in. 

And by the way, they each already owe approximately $60,000 each in Federal Debt and it is building interest every day. 

My two cents
Vette


----------



## Shane1974 (Oct 4, 2012)

What I don't understand is how all you losers could waste your time watching that debate when the Yankees clinched their division last night against the Red Sox!!!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 4, 2012)

Im not happy about Romney and Im considered a 1% by Obama standards, but this year again we are left to settle for the lesser of 2 evils.  

When other countries pick their leaders they look for the smartest, shrewedest son of a bitch they can find.  We look for star quality. 


This am our local left wing newspapers headline says "Canidates clash on issues".  If Obama had won it would have said "Obama teaches Romney lesson" or some of the usual media bullshit.  Just sayin.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 4, 2012)

America will never be like it was when we grew up. 

It really doesn't matter who "won" the debate as it really isn't going to sway a whole lot of votes anyway. What a fukin joke


----------



## StoliFTW (Oct 4, 2012)

DJ21 said:


> Wow very surprised in this thread, lots of lost and ignorant folks. I'm surprised Si! So surprised, I mean shit you people are smart, basically chemists and medical experts with the knowledge on substances and dosages you post about everyday and can't figure out what obama is trying to do to America!? Makes no sense!
> 
> Americans as a whole, not you people, not middle class, not the rich, Americans in a whole, must realize and stop being so ignorant and REALIZE if obama gets re-elected, we are on our way to another depression, not a 08' boom, A DEPRESSION, we will hit hyper inflation. It's simple math, the obama administration is approving the spending of money we don't have and not creating revenue. The debt is literally insane how it is rising everyday and how OUR DOLLAR WILL BE WORTHLESS IF WE KEEP ON THIS PATH!
> 
> ...




They're both puppets.. But if you think anything will change under Romney your delusional. 

anyways, I hate talking about politics.. usually a never ending debate..


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 4, 2012)

Religion and politics.   Most fought over subjects ever


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 4, 2012)

well considering 90% of it is just lies its interesting.

Rom did beat barack.  But he still has not told the US how exaclty he plans to save us......


aside that, he needs to really kick butt to actually win.  he needs lots of states still


----------



## Jada (Oct 4, 2012)

At the end Obama will win . Y CUZ HE IS THE ONLY ONE THAT CARES ABOUT HELPING THE POOR. that Romney guy ain't thinkin about help people in the hood. He ain't thinkin about the millions of families that doesn't have enough money to feed there family , he ain't thinkin about how to make the school system for the children better , he ain't thinkin about how to give a tax break , I can keep going. I live in the hood born and raised! No republican ever do shit for me or for any poor class, just make shit worse. So at the end Obama will win cuz the middle class and poor will vote to c a change for the better not for worse . I ain't hatting on no rich people cuz God has allowed them to be blessed . As fast as ur up there as fast as u can come right back down.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 4, 2012)

the poor should worry about helping themselves.I dont wanna spend my money on some drunk bum who cant get a job


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 4, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> At the end Obama will win . Y CUZ HE IS THE ONLY ONE THAT CARES ABOUT HELPING THE POOR. that Romney guy ain't thinkin about help people in the hood. He ain't thinkin about the millions of families that doesn't have enough money to feed there family , he ain't thinkin about how to make the school system for the children better , he ain't thinkin about how to give a tax break , I can keep going. I live in the hood born and raised! No republican ever do shit for me or for any poor class, just make shit worse. So at the end Obama will win cuz the middle class and poor will vote to c a change for the better not for worse . I ain't hatting on no rich people cuz God has allowed them to be blessed . As fast as ur up there as fast as u can come right back down.



come on jkiss god didnt help the rich they work hard as fuck to get what they got.


----------



## Curiosity (Oct 4, 2012)

Both are idiots, they were so disrespectful to the moderator of the debate too, it looked very childish on both sides.


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 4, 2012)

America doesn't owe anyone here a damn thing other than opportunity. When you take away opportunity and liberty you are no longer free.

Personally, I don't want a damn thing from this country other than to be left alone and unencumbered. This despite paying $48k in federal taxes last year and having served my time in the military. 

Strong National Defense, infrastructure and fiscal responsibility is all I expect from our Government. The government cannot provide anyone with anything that wasn't previously taken from someone else.

Let Freedom Ring Brothers & Sisters,
Vette


----------



## Shane1974 (Oct 4, 2012)

You tell me the rules, I can win at any game.


----------



## grind4it (Oct 4, 2012)

Lol, yea we are losers for watching a debate that will unlitimatly effect over 300MM people. I don't care where you stand in politics as long as you stand.



Shane1974 said:


> What I don't understand is how all you losers could waste your time watching that debate when the Yankees clinched their division last night against the Red Sox!!!


----------



## ccpro (Oct 4, 2012)

transcend2007 said:


> In tonight's debate Romeny won hands down.  Obama spent all night looking at his shoe laces while Romney literally schooled him.  This was the most upside down debate in many years.  History will record Romney as the winner.  It wasn't even close.
> 
> So Grind it wasn't you.  Anyone who actually watched it (including Dems) saw it the same as you.



What he ^ said, not even close.  Obama looked puckered and pissed, only way to see it!


----------



## anewguy (Oct 4, 2012)

romney did much better in the debate... except for using the word "poor".  

its a good thing that he has absolutely no appeal to lower income and very little appeal to middle class... or we might be looking at him for four years.  he wants to ship jobs overseas and has not a care in the world about the working class.  How do you think he got so rich?!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 4, 2012)

Shane1974 said:


> What I don't understand is how all you losers could waste your time watching that debate when the Yankees clinched their division last night against the Red Sox!!!



this in a nutshell is the problem with america...fuck the election watch the game what your getting it in the ass who cares look the yanks are winning...wake the fuck up


----------



## Shane1974 (Oct 4, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> this in a nutshell is the problem with america...fuck the election watch the game what your getting it in the ass who cares look the yanks are winning...wake the fuck up



I haven't missed an election since I was 18, bro. I have voted in EVERY local, state, and national election since I was registered. I just don't let some fucking debate determine who I vote for. My mind is made up already. And.....GO YANKS!!


----------



## Jada (Oct 4, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> come on jkiss god didnt help the rich they work hard as fuck to get what they got.



I agree work hard play hard but at the end it u got a fkin asshole with power and only cares for one side then ur fked! Plus don't think for one moment that alot of rich people work, yea they work fkin the system and doing their dirt .  At the end I ain't rich so I'm voting for the guy that is lookin out for me. Love u B


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 4, 2012)

obama works for the elite brother kiss...he dont give a fuck about you or me its a dog eat dog world no one will help us dont look for help it aint comin.Gotta get our own nut


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 4, 2012)

Romney wants to be a right to work states, and end PLAs.  I'm a union member so I'm 100% against him for this reason
He gets voted in I loose my job eventually to some scab willing to do my job for less
I'm not ok with this
And he's agains medical marijuana lol.   Two thumbs down for that man


----------



## grind4it (Oct 4, 2012)

Bro, That's some serious union propaganda. I'm one of the scabs you are referring to I live in Texas (right to work state). Romney isn't going to have an impact on unions. Unions are doing to you guys. Corporations and business in general exists because of profit. When you pay a guy $80K plus benifits (now multiply that by 3,000 empolies) to take out the trash it's only a matter of time before the company meet the point of deminishing return and is force to evolve or die.
This is the reason why companies have been (30+ years now) moveing to rigth to work states and hiring scabs like me. Rigth now I can go to anyone of 4 manufacturing plants and get a job. I live in area with a populas of 50k people. Because I can go to anyone of the 4 plants the pay wage is competitive. Am I going to make 80k a year to take out the trash? No. But at the end of the day I make a good wage and have the security of knowing I can find work if I need to. The best part is the companies in my area are growing and expanding. I work my ass off and because of this I have been prompted several times. If this were a union shop I would have to wait for somebody to fucking die to get ahead.

Just my two cents,
Scab/Grind



Four1Thr33 said:


> Romney wants to be a right to work states, and end PLAs.  I'm a union member so I'm 100% against him for this reason
> He gets voted in I loose my job eventually to some scab willing to do my job for less
> I'm not ok with this
> And he's agains medical marijuana lol.   Two thumbs down for that man


----------



## grind4it (Oct 4, 2012)

Just curious, if you don't watch the debates how do you form your options? If you form them from statistics (like baseball) you should have a Romney tatoo 



Shane1974 said:


> I haven't missed an election since I was 18, bro. I have voted in EVERY local, state, and national election since I was registered. I just don't let some fucking debate determine who I vote for. My mind is made up already. And.....GO YANKS!!


----------



## StoliFTW (Oct 4, 2012)

That slippery eel Romney makes﻿ my blood boil. His babble is so packed with hint bullshit catchphrases one doesn't know where to start. No such thing as CLEAN COAL , mitt. I hate to say it but his method of piece wise denial of all of obamas assertions seems to be winning over the 47% he wrote off. Obama needs to take off the gloves and get mean. KO this greasy clown and call him out on his career record of job killing and downsizing for profit...hypocrite


----------



## Shane1974 (Oct 4, 2012)

grind4it said:


> Just curious, if you don't watch the debates how do you form your options? If you form them from statistics (like baseball) you should have a Romney tatoo



Like I said, my mind is already made up. There is nothing, and I mean NOTHING, that either candidate could or would say in a debate to change my mind at this point. I don' t vote for the man, bro...I vote for the party.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 4, 2012)

I wish I made 80k a year.  I'm lucky if I make 45k and I work my ass off
I'm an electrican and right to work is not something that should be even legal in my kinda dangerous industry


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 4, 2012)

And that's not union propaganda that's right from his mouth. I have the you tube video bookmarked


----------



## grind4it (Oct 4, 2012)

No, I agree that he wants the country to be a right to work environment. As I do.
The propaganda I was referring to is that rigth to work translates to low wage earning scabs taking jobs. The number of jobs that a company has is a fixed number and if they move to a rigth to work state the same number of people will be empolied. The stone cold reality is that the unions force employers to move to rigth to work states to be profitable.



Four1Thr33 said:


> And that's not union propaganda that's right from his mouth. I have the you tube video bookmarked


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 4, 2012)

Right to work to me equals a untrained employes    
My trade u need 8k hours on the Job and 800 class hours just to test for a license
Right to work means no licenses! 
And that effects union and non union.  More importantly safety of people


----------



## DJ21 (Oct 4, 2012)

StoliFTW said:


> They're both puppets.. But if you think anything will change under Romney your *delusional*.
> 
> anyways, I hate talking about politics.. usually a never ending debate..





StoliFTW said:


> That slippery eel Romney makes﻿ my blood boil. His babble is so packed with hint bullshit catchphrases one doesn't know where to start. No such thing as CLEAN COAL , mitt. I hate to say it but his method of piece wise denial of all of obamas assertions seems to be winning over the 47% he wrote off. Obama needs to take off the gloves and get mean. KO this greasy clown and call him out on his career record of job killing and downsizing for profit...hypocrite



Dude, delusional is not even the word for you, what change have you seen with obama since 4 years ago? Gas prices going up? They use to be in the 2 dollar range before he got elected, now going close to 5 in some states. obamacare? That is socialism reform. the solyndra scandal? Where billions of our tax dollars went to waste? The GM bailout with the POS 'energy saving' Chevy volt that no one buys and wasted more billions of our tax dollars? Since taking office the national debt has risen 6 Trillion debt, which is unheard of by any president and more than double what bush did in office? What you should is actually find out about obama, where is from, who is his father is, who raised him, who his mentor was and what he really plans to do with america.

I could keep going, but i'll agree about talking about politics, cause this is just common sense. Like I said, delusional is not even word for you, you're just lost or never go outside. I can just drive around and see small businesses going out of business and seeing a bunch of foreclosed homes. I don't want another 4 years of that.

My two cents and you can keep your obama CHANGE.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 4, 2012)

And don't take offense to that.  Yiur trade might not be like mine.


----------



## 69nites (Oct 4, 2012)

grind4it said:


> Bro, That's some serious union propaganda. I'm one of the scabs you are referring to I live in Texas (right to work state). Romney isn't going to have an impact on unions. Unions are doing to you guys. Corporations and business in general exists because of profit. When you pay a guy $80K plus benifits (now multiply that by 3,000 empolies) to take out the trash it's only a matter of time before the company meet the point of deminishing return and is force to evolve or die.
> This is the reason why companies have been (30+ years now) moveing to rigth to work states and hiring scabs like me. Rigth now I can go to anyone of 4 manufacturing plants and get a job. I live in area with a populas of 50k people. Because I can go to anyone of the 4 plants the pay wage is competitive. Am I going to make 80k a year to take out the trash? No. But at the end of the day I make a good wage and have the security of knowing I can find work if I need to. The best part is the companies in my area are growing and expanding. I work my ass off and because of this I have been prompted several times. If this were a union shop I would have to wait for somebody to fucking die to get ahead.
> 
> Just my two cents,
> Scab/Grind


I've worked Union and non union. I would say there's some bullshit on both ends of it.

I will say that I've made hundreds of thousands of dollars fixing work that scab travelers from Texas fuck up.


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 4, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> this country has no real leaders..The president is just a sales men selling u some bullshit kinda like pinnacle..The real leaders of the country are behind closed doors u never see them or elect them.How important can a president be if u can replace him in 4 years..Come on people its a big shit sandwich and we all gotta take a bite




You got that right!! The almighty dollar and the people who control its value call the shots around here.


----------



## sfstud33 (Oct 4, 2012)

For what its worth i own a business and Right to Work is the only way to go - i can hire people and if they dont work out we can end a bad relationship before it turns into a worse relationship. You can end a marriage, and so i dont see why you should not be able to end an employement contract.

I understand that my situation may not be the same as anyone elses, but Right to Work is one of the best things in America - because it encourages employers to hire. If we were not right to work i would have only half the number of people working - because im not willing to take the risk on employing people that i cant un-employ.

BTW Romney won handily last night. 

The President originally ran on hope and change.  I have to say that i really wanted Obama to do well in 2008 and deliver on his hope and change message.  And then he got into office and became the most ultra left wing partisan president of recent history. In fact he has become the very thing he campaigned against - deals behind closed doors etc. His idea of bi-partisanship is for republicans to roll over and play dead. He's entitled to that view - but there are consequences to being ultra partsan and the chickens came home to roost last night. The President struggles to understand why republicans dont have any buy in to his health care law? Major issues like this need to be crafted in a bipartisan way up front so that everyone is committed to the final result. Whether you are a democrat or a republican - when you dont have any involvement in the process, then you dont have any vested interest in keeping the legislation alive. Big mistake on the President's part. Even if it takes 50 years, there will come a time when Replublicans take the house, the senate and the presidency - and on that day the Presidents Affordable Health Care act will be history. 

I hope Romney wins, and i hope he makes a good effort to be a bi-partisan president. He certainly has the credentials coming from a predominantly Democratic State. Its just very sad that the most "hopey changey" candidate with regard to unlocking gridlock in government is not President Obama, its Mitt Romney.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 4, 2012)

One part of that statement I don't agree to us again about right to work

U can't fire union easy but non union u can so yiur point is invalid


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 4, 2012)

Four1Thr33 said:


> I wish I made 80k a year.  I'm lucky if I make 45k and I work my ass off
> I'm an electrican and right to work is not something that should be even legal in my kinda dangerous industry



My father in law is an electrician in a right to work state who makes over $100,000 /year.  I worked for him when I was in Graduate school.

Sounds to me like you need to go in to business for yourself since the union fat cats aren't getting you paid very well.


----------



## curls (Oct 4, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> Romney is racist ! Doesn't give a shit about the poor just the rich .L-)



If 89% of whites vote for Romney we would be called racist.  What do you call  the 89% of blacks that voted for O'bama last time!


----------



## curls (Oct 4, 2012)

Twenty five years ago, we had Ronald Reagan, Johnny Cash and Bob Hope
Now we have Obama, no cash and no hope.

Don't forget to vote....


----------



## Shane1974 (Oct 4, 2012)

You guys are going to argue until the end of time. Take it to the fucking polls. Vote for your guy, and if he looses....don't be a victim. Set your own destiny....don't be enslaved by Washington. Unless you are a cripple or retarded (and in that case you shouldn't be on a steroid site), you can get filthy fucking rich if you work hard enough. And that's REGARDLESS of who is in office. Bro.


----------



## grind4it (Oct 4, 2012)

It's okay bro. I don't. Honestly it just hurts to know that a lot of people think because we live in the south we are stupid. I called a freind of mine who is a "Master Electritian" he told me that the hour requirments for a journeyman is along the range you listed and it takes years to become a Master. Idk about electricians but I do know he lives on the same street as me and his wife Dosnt work. I would imagine he is making $100k I'm not going to ask.

I hope you understand that just because we live south of the Mason Dixon line we are not all unskilled. I mean that's a pretty harsh stereotype.

I'm not going to give a lot of detail on the open board. The reality for me is I am where I am because competition is encouraged. The company I work for Dosnt care about seniority. Over the course of my time here I went from a welder (yes, I went to school for welding and was certified) to the upper management. Pretty much the American dream. If I were in a union shop what are the odds that I would be anything more than a welder?



Four1Thr33 said:


> And don't take offense to that.  Yiur trade might not be like mine.


----------



## StoliFTW (Oct 4, 2012)

Shane1974 said:


> You guys are going to argue until the end of time. Take it to the fucking polls. Vote for your guy, and if he looses....don't be a victim. Set your own destiny....don't be enslaved by Washington. Unless you are a cripple or retarded (and in that case you shouldn't be on a steroid site), you can get filthy fucking rich if you work hard enough. And that's REGARDLESS of who is in office. Bro.



/close thread


----------



## grind4it (Oct 4, 2012)

I would like to thank everybody for weighing in.
I appreciate all of the comments, even if I don't agree with you I do respect the fact that you are passionate about your beliefs. I hope that you all go out an vote......even if its not for Romney.

I read in the Washington Times that 11.1 million people tweeted about the debate last night. Making it the 4th most tweeted telecast, behind the Grammys, MTV video awards and the Super Bowl. I find this disturbing; the fact that our political system take the back seat to pop culture.

It kinda makes sense why our country is in the shape that it is.


----------



## grind4it (Oct 4, 2012)

I would like to thank everybody for weighing in.
I appreciate all of the comments, even if I don't agree with you I do respect the fact that you are passionate about your beliefs. I hope that you all go out an vote......even if its not for Romney.

I read in the Washington Times that 11.1 million people tweeted about the debate last night. Making it the 4th most tweeted telecast, behind the Grammys, MTV video awards and the Super Bowl. I find this disturbing; the fact that our political system take the back seat to pop culture.

It kinda makes sense why our country is in the shape that it is.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 4, 2012)

Good valid point.   There's almost zero room for advancements for me unless I get my masters and start my own bisness


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 4, 2012)

Im note voting because I dont like either of them scumbags


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 4, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> the poor should worry about helping themselves.I dont wanna spend my money on some drunk bum who cant get a job




No shit... GET A FUCKIN JOB ZEEK!


----------



## 69nites (Oct 4, 2012)

grind4it said:


> It's okay bro. I don't. Honestly it just hurts to know that a lot of people think because we live in the south we are stupid. I called a freind of mine who is a "Master Electritian" he told me that the hour requirments for a journeyman is along the range you listed and it takes years to become a Master. Idk about electricians but I do know he lives on the same street as me and his wife Dosnt work. I would imagine he is making $100k I'm not going to ask.
> 
> I hope you understand that just because we live south of the Mason Dixon line we are not all unskilled. I mean that's a pretty harsh stereotype.
> 
> I'm not going to give a lot of detail on the open board. The reality for me is I am where I am because competition is encouraged. The company I work for Dosnt care about seniority. Over the course of my time here I went from a welder (yes, I went to school for welding and was certified) to the upper management. Pretty much the American dream. If I were in a union shop what are the odds that I would be anything more than a welder?


I make over 100k a year welding. I could go be a foreman and make 6 bucks an hour more and get a gas card. If I went to a university I could be a project manager and rake in cash.

The end game for me is starting my own business not moving up in construction.


----------



## IronCore (Oct 4, 2012)

OMG... Where to begin...

First... ROMNEY HANDED OBAMA HIS ASS... NO QUESTION!!!


Jadakiss... the self proclaimed "Real Nigga" GET YOUR HEAD OUT OF YOUR BLACK ASS!!!!

Stop being a  "Real Nigga" Be a REAL MAN!!! Don't Wait for your check on the 1st and 15th from the Gubment... GO EARN ONE!!! you will soon stop voting for handouts to those that don't WANT to work! 

Romneys plan doesn't HOLD YOU DOWN... YOU DO!!! and so does that whole "GHETTO Culture" you cling to!

I guess its Romney's fault you cant get a job huh...  the problem with people like you is... YOU ARE THE RACIST!!! THE VICTIM!!! 

Ohhh my poor life is SOOO BAD... because the mean ol WHITE MAN is holding me down... As I said before... GET YOUR HEAD OUT OF YOUR BLACK ASS!!!

You really need to check your boy Obama's back ground... while he was a "Community Organizer" and lawyer... he represented RICH black's who oppressed POOR BLACKS!!!! and what has he done for you over the past 4 years? PLEASE TELL ME??? 


NOW.... RIGHT TO WORK!!!

If you are worth a shit and do good work... you keep your right to work .... REGARDLESS... Better work... BETTER PAY!

IF you arent worth a shit and cant keep a job... YOU NEED A UNION....

those that support unions are what have driven the work force overseas... If you can't see that then your too dumb and too lazy to get a job in a non union environment...

Back to Jada... WHy do you think Obama wants to give you more govt subsidies... SO YOU WILL SHUT THE FUCK UP AND BE THE GOOD LITTLE SLAVE HE WANTS YOU TO BE....

BE A FUCKING MAN!!! NOT A GOVT SLAVE!!!


Vote Romney/Ryan


"I am IronCore and I approve this message!"


----------



## 69nites (Oct 4, 2012)

IronCore said:


> OMG... Where to begin...
> 
> First... ROMNEY HANDED OBAMA HIS ASS... NO QUESTION!!!
> 
> ...


I there are shit unions that protect bad workers. 
I'll tell you mine isn't one of them. You get fired and you are at the bottom of the list. And if you are worth a damn you don't wait on the list anyway. We are allowed to solicit our own work. 

I'll tell you my experience in a refinery working non union. Safety last. Less money. I was eventually fired for refusing to do unsafe work.


----------



## IronCore (Oct 4, 2012)

69nites said:


> I there are shit unions that protect bad workers.
> I'll tell you mine isn't one of them. You get fired and you are at the bottom of the list. And if you are worth a damn you don't wait on the list anyway. We are allowed to solicit our own work.
> 
> *I'll tell you my experience in a refinery working non union. Safety last. Less money. I was eventually fired for refusing to do unsafe work*.



OSHA has a toll free line for issues like this... and free is a lot less than MANDATORY union dues...


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 4, 2012)

I have worked both union and non union
Union I get better bennies and better pay 
This argument won't change politics or any of our own views.   My personal preference is dem


----------



## 69nites (Oct 4, 2012)

IronCore said:


> OSHA has a toll free line for issues like this... and free is a lot less than MANDATORY union dues...


That's funny. OSHA does shit. 

I'm not working under 2 3/4 ton comealongs where I should have had a 2 ton chain fall. Working with the wrong tools is a part of working non union. 

They get caught jewing out all the time. Buying things like counterfeit Chinese 2 ton shackles that break under 1 ton load.

I call my BA and there's someone there inspecting the tools that day. I don't wait on a 6 month OSHA list. Priority for OSHA is sites with accidents, then reports.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 4, 2012)

Four1Thr33 said:


> Right to work to me equals a untrained employes
> My trade u need 8k hours on the Job and 800 class hours just to test for a license
> Right to work means no licenses!
> And that effects union and non union.  More importantly safety of people



Not really no. Wiring codes, plumbing and gas codes, building codes... They set minimum standards.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 4, 2012)

Not every state has licensing ... So how would they enforce code ?


----------



## Jada (Oct 4, 2012)

IronCore said:


> OMG... Where to begin...
> 
> First... ROMNEY HANDED OBAMA HIS ASS... NO QUESTION!!!
> 
> ...



First let me put u on I ain't black so get that straight second the reason I came out with real nig is cuz people were talkin about tough guys and I clearly said I ain't tough and big I'm real , I handle mines like I'm suppose to. I don't need a crew to handle somebody . So I don't know where u coming out with this side line shit and I work I got 13 yrs in my job so I never said I get hand out checks so where did u get this info. Everyone is in title to there opinion so did I disrespect U in any way? No so I think u need to really be easy . All I'm saying is that alot of people are less fortunate and don't have the opportunity to find jobs or land jobs and at least there is a candidate that I feel would help out , u feel different than I feel fine but watch how u talk to me I ain't ur son so have some respect.


----------



## 69nites (Oct 4, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> First let me put u on I ain't black so get that straight second the reason I came out with real nig is cuz people were talkin about tough guys and I clearly said I ain't tough and big I'm real , I handle mines like I'm suppose to. I don't need a crew to handle somebody . So I don't know where u coming out with this side line shit and I work I got 13 yrs in my job so I never said I get hand out checks so where did u get this info. Everyone is in title to there opinion so did I disrespect U in any way? No so I think u need to really be easy . All I'm saying is that alot of people are less fortunate and don't have the opportunity to find jobs or land jobs and at least there is a candidate that I feel would help out , u feel different than I feel fine but watch how u talk to me I ain't ur son so have some respect.


When you hand someone something what is their motivation to earn it?


----------



## Jada (Oct 4, 2012)

69 so what r u saying that if some can't find a job it's "oh well Fk them"?


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 4, 2012)

I know a few people living off the system and they need to...
Personally speaking I know a girl on foodstamps, she has kids she needs to take care of and her divorce she lost everything
Sometimes people need a chance, some help... Anything
But ya, more people take advantage then the ones who need assistance.


----------



## IronCore (Oct 4, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> First let me put u on I ain't black so get that straight second the reason I came out with real nig is cuz people were talkin about tough guys and I clearly said I ain't tough and big I'm real , I handle mines like I'm suppose to. I don't need a crew to handle somebody . So I don't know where u coming out with this side line shit and I work I got 13 yrs in my job so I never said I get hand out checks so where did u get this info. Everyone is in title to there opinion so did I disrespect U in any way? No so I think u need to really be easy . All I'm saying is that alot of people are less fortunate and don't have the opportunity to find jobs or land jobs and at least there is a candidate that I feel would help out , u feel different than I feel fine but watch how u talk to me I ain't ur son so have some respect.



Thanks for making me feel like a real asshole... asshole... 

Point taken...


Now... please explain why Romney is a racist


----------



## IronCore (Oct 4, 2012)

let me say this...

When a man is down... I think it is good to help him up... but when his as just lays down and WONT get up... then... I say "FUCK EM"


----------



## Jada (Oct 4, 2012)

Once again all I'm saying is some people need the help with the way things r right now, I know alot of people right now that have no job can't find a job at this Moment and have kids. I rather that person to apply for food stamps than rob a person or sell drugs.  If ur one of those people that has a job and u getting paid then u should feel happy cuz alot of people lost there jobs and don't have ways to pay there bills and living in shelters.  At the end of the day I'm very thankful to still have my job and able to provide for my kids every fking day thank god but  if I were like alot of people that had no other way but to get food stamps I would get it and be happy to have something coming in.


----------



## 69nites (Oct 4, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> 69 so what r u saying that if some can't find a job it's "oh well Fk them"?


If the federal government wants to supply shitty jobs to those that can't get one that's fine with me.

Writing them a check to sit home and smoke weed? Not cool with me.


----------



## Georgia (Oct 4, 2012)

Obama is a liar, liar, liar! He had 4 years to help the economy and only worsened it!

KICK HIS ASS MITT!


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 4, 2012)

69 not all people on assistance are dirt bags
I know Plunty of people that just have a bad life...


----------



## grind4it (Oct 4, 2012)

Lmao! When I posted this thread I had no idea that one sentance would create so much shit. I'm thinking about a religion thread next  that way we can see how many Muslim's we have reping at SI.


----------



## 69nites (Oct 4, 2012)

Four1Thr33 said:


> 69 not all people on assistance are dirt bags
> I know Plunty of people that just have a bad life...


I know plenty of people with a bad life too. Struggling month to month working 3 minimum wage jobs. I'd rather see them get help. 

Let's put this in a bit of perspective. I grew up in housing projects. I know all about being poor. 

When I'm laid off I don't collect unemployment. I work a shitty food service job. 

The house I rented burned down and I had no renters insurance. I literally lost everything that wasn't in my fire safe. I didn't ask for one hand out. 

Your life is what you make it. My cousin gets a social security check because she fucked herself up with heroin. We all now pay for this crackwhore's fix. I say let her live the life she made for herself. If that means she is dead in a ditch so be it. She started with the same chance we all did.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 4, 2012)

Four1Thr33 said:


> Not every state has licensing ... So how would they enforce code ?



By adopting it. The market will drive these things.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 4, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> 69 so what r u saying that if some can't find a job it's "oh well Fk them"?



Is that what it says?  Thats not the way I understood it.


Id still like to hear you back up the statement that Romney is a racist that doesnt care about poor people.  Fact is the guy has given more to charity than you think.

Anyway, Im suprised to hear this stuff from you.  Ive read alot of your posts and you have opened my eyes and helped me with some shit and you have my respect for that.  Listen Bro, if its respect you require then try giving it as well.


----------



## Georgia (Oct 4, 2012)

Politics ruin friendships.

You are all my enemy until the elections are over. That's just how it has to be.


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 4, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> First let me put u on I ain't black so get that straight second the reason I came out with real nig is cuz people were talkin about tough guys and I clearly said I ain't tough and big I'm real , I handle mines like I'm suppose to. I don't need a crew to handle somebody . So I don't know where u coming out with this side line shit and I work I got 13 yrs in my job so I never said I get hand out checks so where did u get this info. Everyone is in title to there opinion so did I disrespect U in any way? No so I think u need to really be easy . All I'm saying is that alot of people are less fortunate and don't have the opportunity to find jobs or land jobs and at least there is a candidate that I feel would help out , u feel different than I feel fine but watch how u talk to me I ain't ur son so have some respect.



Since no one here using racial slurs appears to be black could you guys do me a huge favor and leave race - particularly the "N" word out of this discussion? 

My son and grandson are black and it is highly offensive, painful, and destructive. Please, it does not contribute to the topic at hand and I can't make you stop, but please allow your disagreement to rise above racial slurs.

My humble request bros.
Vette


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 4, 2012)

Vette- the slurs are often used as buzz words to divert from the valid points being made.


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 4, 2012)

BigGameHunter said:


> Vette- the slurs are often used as buzz words to divert from the valid points being made.



Thanks BGH but trust me brother I know that as well as anyone. 

I also know the President of the United States and the most powerful man in the world is bi-racial. 

The first time my grandson tries to use race as an excuse my foot will be planted so far up his ass he will never forget it. 

Losers make excuses - winners make things happen. 

I intend on my Grandson being a winner.... like his G-Paw 

Respect and temperance,
Vette


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 4, 2012)

grind4it said:


> Lmao! When I posted this thread I had no idea that one sentance would create so much shit. I'm thinking about a religion thread next  that way we can see how many Muslim's we have reping at SI.



My hammer is ready


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## 63Vette (Oct 5, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> http://cdn.washingtonexaminer.biz/cache/r620-f366f40a01a5917f4c85c3c187874318.jpg



All you have to do to know who kicked whose ass last night is look at this picture! 


Hahahahahaha!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 5, 2012)

thats a great picture lol


----------



## ouchie (Oct 5, 2012)

DJ21 said:


>



Wow its Chealsea!!


----------



## ouchie (Oct 5, 2012)

I sense a lot of disdain for Romney and its the usual typical "He is for the rich" b.s...... I would like to invite anyone to prove that claim...You cant, PERIOD. That has been pounded in your head by a left wing media and satire comedy shows to the likes of john Stewart and so on. The truth is that Romney is for the free market He has created waaaaaaaay more jobs than Obama ever will (staples,domino's pizza, sports authority want me to keep going??),, The free market is who all of you work for...take away the Romneys of our society then most of you are jobless.. Unless you work for the government.. Which by the way, Every single PENNY that the government pays its employees comes from THE FREE MARKET...
   Im not gonna sit here and say that both parties arent crooked because they are..but at lease the republican party recognizes that if you keep taxing businesses (big and small) you will close them down..And Romneys main point that Obama could not figure out was to lift the tax burden and MORE people would actually pay taxes, the more people pay, the more revenue is taken in... Its a fact...When Bill Clinton cut taxes (because Newt Gingrich made it part of the deal) The US govt. was collecting taxes from more than 80% of the country!!!!! ...Now only 50% of the country is paying taxes.....That is public knowledge... I dont care if obama took every single dollar from every millionaire and up... Its only 1% and it would only keep this country going for about 3 to 6 months....And there would be no jobs at the point because they would have bitten off the hands that feed....  And don't even get me started on foreign policy..


----------



## DJ21 (Oct 5, 2012)

ouchie said:


> I sense a lot of disdain for Romney and its the usual typical "He is for the rich" b.s...... I would like to invite anyone to prove that claim...You cant, PERIOD. That has been pounded in your head by a left wing media and satire comedy shows to the likes of john Stewart and so on. The truth is that Romney is for the free market He has created waaaaaaaay more jobs than Obama ever will (staples,domino's pizza, sports authority want me to keep going??),, The free market is who all of you work for...take away the Romneys of our society then most of you are jobless.. Unless you work for the government.. Which by the way, Every single PENNY that the government pays its employees comes from THE FREE MARKET...
> Im not gonna sit here and say that both parties arent crooked because they are..but at lease the republican party recognizes that if you keep taxing businesses (big and small) you will close them down..And Romneys main point that Obama could not figure out was to lift the tax burden and MORE people would actually pay taxes, the more people pay, the more revenue is taken in... Its a fact...When Bill Clinton cut taxes (because Newt Gingrich made it part of the deal) The US govt. was collecting taxes from more than 80% of the country!!!!! ...Now only 50% of the country is paying taxes.....That is public knowledge... I dont care if obama took every single dollar from every millionaire and up... Its only 1% and it would only keep this country going for about 3 to 6 months....And there would be no jobs at the point because they would have bitten off the hands that feed....  And don't even get me started on foreign policy..



Thank you!

Good debates guys, ok now end thread /


----------



## corvettels3 (Oct 5, 2012)

This is what I do not understand about the GOP. Good looking out for our vets: http://www.armytimes.com/news/2012/09/military-veterans-job-corps-act-senate-091912w/


----------



## grind4it (Oct 5, 2012)

LMFAO! I just sent this to everyone one I know. Some funny shit right here. 





PillarofBalance said:


>


----------



## ouchie (Oct 5, 2012)

corvettels3 said:


> This is what I do not understand about the GOP. Good looking out for our vets: http://www.armytimes.com/news/2012/09/military-veterans-job-corps-act-senate-091912w/



Hey See if this Article helps clear it up for ya.... Cause if john Mcain's  veteran ass voted against it then there must have been something wring with it....I am a veteran also and I would much rather see our tax dollars not be wasted at a time like this.


Related Links

    Home
    Press Releases
    Speeches
    Opinion Editorials
    Floor Statements
    Photo Gallery
    Multimedia

Press Releases


Filter by: 		
Print this page 	
Print this page


_STATEMENT BY SENATOR JOHN McCAIN ON THE VETERANS JOB CORPS ACT
September 20, 2012

Washington D.C. – U.S. Senator John McCain today released the following statement regarding the Veterans Job Corps Act:

"The intent of S. 3457, the Veterans Job Corps Act, is a noble one.  However, our country is facing a fiscal crisis - with a deficit of nearly $1.2 trillion and more than $16 trillion in debt - we cannot continue to pass legislation that ignores these facts and leaves the bills to be paid by future generations of Americans.  The Senate Democratic Leadership was well aware that this bill exceeded the spending cap of the Veterans Affairs Committee – a clear violation of the Budget Control Act.  While I support many of the items within this bill, and I am firmly committed to eliminating the unemployment crisis faced by our veterans, we cannot continue to add to our debt and deficit.  Unfortunately, Majority Leader Reid has refused to allow any Republican-sponsored amendments to be offered to this legislation.  Had he done so, my colleagues and I would have happily offered an alternative that would have preserved the original bills job-creating components without adding to our nation’s debt and deficit.  Successful, common sense legislation requires bi-partisanship and compromise.  Our returning heroes deserve nothing less.  I am committed to working with my colleagues on both sides of the aisle to ensure that America’s veterans have every opportunity for a happy and successful life."  _http://www.mccain.senate.gov/public/index.cfm?FuseAction=PressOffice.PressReleases&ContentRecord_id=e4f5691a-d438-e8a6-3566-73fa30cf3834


----------



## corvettels3 (Oct 6, 2012)

So you're saying that you are not willing to help young guys/gals coming back home to find jobs? The bill was two fucking votes short of passing.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 6, 2012)

corvettels3 said:


> So you're saying that you are not willing to help young guys/gals coming back home to find jobs? The bill was two fucking votes short of passing.



with money we don't have and in violation of the law?


----------



## corvettels3 (Oct 6, 2012)

More details: 

http://www.forbes.com/sites/rickung...-vote-down-bill-to-help-vets-in-need-of-jobs/


----------



## corvettels3 (Oct 6, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> with money we don't have and in violation of the law?



Please tell this to vets coming home..


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 6, 2012)

corvettels3 said:


> Please tell this to vets coming home..



Well since I work for a veterans affairs agency I actually do. Good try though.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 6, 2012)

Jada and Friends
Sorry I got fired up on this post yesterday and came off like an ass.  My bad I owe you one Jada.  
I still got your back Bro.


----------



## ouchie (Oct 6, 2012)

corvettels3 said:


> So you're saying that you are not willing to help young guys/gals coming back home to find jobs? The bill was two fucking votes short of passing.




Well.. i did not say that...Hold on.... I have two outlooks on this (being a vet myself)
First of all... Yes..Always help the Vets..AMEN...However THIS PARTICULAR BILL IS WAAAY OVER BUDGET....Its gotta lotta pork in it and thats why John Mccain and others didnt sign it... THEY WERENT AFRAID OF BEING VILLIFIED BY THE PRESS AND BY THE LIKES OF PEOPLE WHO COMMENT ON THINGS LIKE THIS EVERYDAY WITHOUT LOOKING AT THE BIG PICTURE....

Second... There is a lot of programs for vets in place and there is plenty of room for more programs...However you cant just say hey were gonna throw an unsustainable figure (that really god know how much is actually going to the VA) that is not in the federal budget... Thats like saying hey honey were buying our son a corvette even though all we can afford is a used car...and who is to say their son couldnt just get a part time job and buy it himself......AMERICA LISTEN UP>>>> The government is not the answer... They are the problem...THEY SPEND OUR MONEY....WE WE WE WE the VOTERS, THE INFORMED VOTER is the ONLY thing that will make sure that they spend our money RESPONSIBLY...... bush did a horrible, horrible job and obama upped it x6....that figure almost is fictional.....Were fucked if he comes back.... Guys do the research.. DONT BELIEVE SHIT THE NEWS SAYS..Look what candidates voted on which bill and WHY....IF its common freakin sense than vote for that guy....sorry to rant.....Peace


----------



## Oenomaus (Oct 6, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> come on jkiss god didnt help the rich they work hard as fuck to get what they got.



God, if you believe in the all mighty and omnipotent is instrumental in all things. Including helping the rich.


----------



## Oenomaus (Oct 6, 2012)

I've read through several posts & I've got to say, I'm disappointed by the lack of respect shown between some bros. Aren't we all intelligent adults? Can't we have civil discourse without insulting eachother. That being said I'm an independant BLACK voter who is likely to vote for Obama. I am recently unemployed and will be seeking unemployment benefits in that I lost my job due to reasons I could not control. If that makes me "lazy" or "looking for a handout" then I don't understand the purpose of unemployment benefits. I'm not voting for Obama because of his race. His political views happen to be more in line with my own. He did however lose the debate. They both spewed lies but the president allowed Romney to spin his more effectively and with more confidence. I enjoy a good political/religous/moral debate as much as anyone. Some of the things here got way out of hand.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 6, 2012)

Oenomaus said:


> God, if you believe in the all mighty and omnipotent is instrumental in all things. Including helping the rich.



well I dont..im kinda a godless bastard


----------



## Oenomaus (Oct 6, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> well I dont..im kinda a godless bastard



God bless america where you're free to worship or not worship whomever you choose.


----------



## 69nites (Oct 6, 2012)

Oenomaus said:


> I've read through several posts & I've got to say, I'm disappointed by the lack of respect shown between some bros. Aren't we all intelligent adults? Can't we have civil discourse without insulting eachother. That being said I'm an independant BLACK voter who is likely to vote for Obama. I am recently unemployed and will be seeking unemployment benefits in that I lost my job due to reasons I could not control. If that makes me "lazy" or "looking for a handout" then I don't understand the purpose of unemployment benefits. I'm not voting for Obama because of his race. His political views happen to be more in line with my own. He did however lose the debate. They both spewed lies but the president allowed Romney to spin his more effectively and with more confidence. I enjoy a good political/religous/moral debate as much as anyone. Some of the things here got way out of hand.


If you need unemployment go get it. But while you collect that check I expect you to spend at least 8 hours of every day looking for a job. You are being paid to. And those that are working are the ones paying for it.


----------



## DF (Oct 6, 2012)

I am fiscally conservative & a social liberal.   Go marry your gay lover I could give 2 shits.  If you or I ran our household like the government runs their budget we'd be fucked real quick.


----------



## BigFella (Oct 6, 2012)

Doesn't make one poofteenth of difference who gets in.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 6, 2012)

BigFella said:


> Doesn't make one poofteenth of difference who gets in.



Fella your right again,  I want to go to Oz where you are.  Maybe its better.


----------



## Jada (Oct 6, 2012)

My brother Game it's all good, things happen and like I said everyone is in tittle to there opinion, no hard feeling taken welcome to SI happy to have u on board!


----------



## Jada (Oct 6, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> well I dont..im kinda a godless bastard



Lmfao) ) brother B


----------



## Oenomaus (Oct 6, 2012)

69nites said:


> If you need unemployment go get it. But while you collect that check I expect you to spend at least 8 hours of every day looking for a job. You are being paid to. And those that are working are the ones paying for it.



I'm a product of a military family and was raised with the belief a man is not a man with no job. I won't be without work for long.


----------



## Jada (Oct 6, 2012)

Oenamous don't be so hard on ur self, things happen and as long as u put ur part that what counts.


----------



## 69nites (Oct 6, 2012)

Oenomaus said:


> I'm a product of a military family and was raised with the belief a man is not a man with no job. I won't be without work for long.


That's all that matters. Needing help is nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## PFM (Oct 7, 2012)

BigGameHunter said:


> Is that what it says?  Thats not the way I understood it.
> 
> 
> Id still like to hear you back up the statement that Romney is a racist that doesnt care about poor people.  Fact is the guy has given more to charity than you think.
> ...



This is pretty interesting. Like Obama isn't a one sided all for the blacks and Muslims Racist....and his wife is worse. No President and "first lady" (man ape bitch" have been more RACIST then two fucks.

Who knows Obama pulled Executive Order to ANOTHER All Black funding for "underprivileged" African Americans.??? Yeah not many heard that on "The Non Racist Liberal Media".

The facts are facts (libs hate facts) and Obama is NOT good for this country.


----------



## PFM (Oct 7, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> This shit is so funny to me....watched 4 minutes of that debate and had to shut it off....I can't handle hearing so much bullshit blah blah fukin blah....these are the two worse candidates we could have....its choose between the two worst pieces shit....sorry but there is not a whole lot office hope  being provided either one of these jackwagons.



Is Romney perfect? No, he's not. Romney is successful and knows how to think for himself. that alone is a far cry from the "President" we have now.

See the movie 2016.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Romney sucks. Who wants a Mormon for president anyway?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 7, 2012)

They all look like idiots to the untrained eye...but they are very smart and plan to run us all into the ground get ready for war


----------



## PFM (Oct 7, 2012)

I see about 1/2 think they are owed something buy everyone else.

As so called hard working, strong ethics body builders......I am beyond disappointed.


----------



## PFM (Oct 7, 2012)

millgirl said:


> Romney sucks. Who wants a Mormon for president anyway?



You want a muslim you fucking retard?


----------



## grind4it (Oct 7, 2012)

I can't be the only one who has missed CFM's candor? Good to have you back brother.



Crazy F Mike said:


> You want a muslim you fucking retard?


----------



## 69nites (Oct 7, 2012)

Wouldn't it be nice to get an atheist independent who has never served in political office for president.

I saw something the other day that said "if you voted for Obama to prove you weren't a racist vote to fire him to prove you are not an idiot." I liked that. 

Obama being elected was the single biggest act of racism in the united states since slavery .


----------



## PFM (Oct 7, 2012)

69nites said:


> Wouldn't it be nice to get an atheist independent who has never served in political office for president.
> 
> I saw something the other day that said "if you voted for Obama to prove you weren't a racist vote to fire him to prove you are not an idiot." I liked that.
> 
> Obama being elected was the single biggest act of racism in the united states since slavery .



This is an absolute fact!


----------



## PFM (Oct 7, 2012)

We hear Obama over and over again supporting The Muslim Brotherhood.

I've not heard Romney push his Mormon Agenda once.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 7, 2012)

69nites said:


> Wouldn't it be nice to get an atheist independent who has never served in political office for president.
> 
> I saw something the other day that said "if you voted for Obama to prove you weren't a racist vote to fire him to prove you are not an idiot." I liked that.
> 
> Obama being elected was the single biggest act of racism in the united states since slavery .


^^^This^^^


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 8, 2012)

crazy f mike said:


> we hear obama over and over again supporting the muslim brotherhood.
> 
> I've not heard romney push his mormon agenda once.



exactly!!!!!!


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 8, 2012)

obama has gone as far as to BOW to a muslim leader, dress like a muslim, and quote his "holy" koran on many occasions..


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 8, 2012)

He also said that The United States is no longer a Christian nation but a muslim nation. WTF is up with that! Its all about propaganda, deceiving the people to believe the lie he is promoting. Its clear that he wants it to be a muslim nation.  Ask the secret service, they will tell you, he is two faced liar and his wife hates Americans to the core.


----------

